
A Study Path for Game Programmer - jodooshi
https://github.com/miloyip/game-programmer
======
banku_brougham
follow your dreams i suppose, but aren't game programmers the most miserable
developers, because of market pressures?

i have found that lowly SQL pays the bills quite nicely, and leaves plenty of
time for side projects

